# Looking for a reputable breeder in Toronto, ON



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,
My name is Priya. I am owned by two cockatiels Nemo ( male) and Ramo (female). I am thinking of adding a maltese to our family and have been doing a lot of research on the internet. I have found a few breeders' website on the net in and around Toronto, Ontario, close to where I live, but I am not able to decide just by looking at their website. If anybody in this forum has recommendations for any particular breeder in and around Toronto, I'd love to hear from you. It would really help me in choosing a breeder to get my very first puppy:sweatdrop: . Also any other advice or suggestions from the experienced Maltese Gurus of this forum is welcome. 

Thank you all in advance

Priya


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Vicki Fierheller
Four Halls Maltese
Ajax, ON

Vicki does not have a website that I know of and I don't have her phone number handy but I'm sure you can find her phone number via an internet search.

Don't base your research on a website. Anyone could put anything they want on a website and how would you know if it is the truth? I like to touch and feel before I buy so I will always suggest that you visit puppies and their breeder before you make any commitment. Good luck with your search.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Vicki has a fabulous reputation. Though she is still rather young, she has been involved in the breed for decades (started showing in juniors as a teen). While I do not know her personally, I have always heard she is very committed to the health and welfare of her dogs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Only thing is that Vicki breeds very little, so you could have a very long wait. I know that she also recommends this lady. AVAILABLE MALTESE PUPPIES AND RETIRED ADULTS None of the breeders are big breeders though so that is why I ended up buying from the US and having one shipped. Good luck.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You may want to PM member charmypoo she speaks highly of Vicki mentioned above. Look at this thread post 19 -

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/53-maltese-standard/55713-where-whom-did-you-get-your-maltese.html


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for pointing me in the right direction. I found Vicki's website Four Halls Kennels. I am so impressed with their website. She is my first preference for sure. If the wait is too long, then I'll go to Mercer's. Thank you all once again. You guys are awesome.:ThankYou:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello again, 

I talked to Vicki Fierheller, she actually has girl for placement, I am sooo excited :aktion033:. I have an appointment with her this Satuday, but before that if anybody has photos of Vicki's pups, could you please post them? I am sooo curious to know how her pups look, can't wait  thank you all

Lucky girl
Priya


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know of any pictures out there publicly other than what she has on her website, but one of our members (Charmypoo) went to see her show. She took a video of Vicki with "Morsel" who was at the time the top Maltese in Canada. She just looks like she is having a BLAST in the ring. 





 
Fingers crossed that you will have your new baby soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so excited for you. What fantastic timing. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Morsel is soooo cute. Thanks for posting this video Carina.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Maureen, thank you very much. I wasn't expecting this when I called Vicki. I am sooo thrilled!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of her with the dog she's been showing recently:
Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.

Hardly anyone shows maltese regularly in Ontario (or even Canada). Vicki really stands out. She usually has the only maltese entry in any show around here.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Great picture. Thanks for sharing Aarianne.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for the pic Aarianne. In the meantime, I requested Vicki to send me the pics of the pup that I am going to adopt. PLease let me know what you all think. Here they are...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh she looks darling! :wub2: 

I hope you will come share her with us on the forum as she grows up. So you meet her on Saturday, but when would you get to take her home?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cute. :chili::chili: This could be very exciting. BTW, I laughed looking at the cute little one all wrapped behind her in the picture.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwww she looks like she is saying, "Can't wait to come home with you Mommy"  What a cutie. Congrats!!!!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you Carina, Susan and allheart. 

@ Carina, I think she'll be ready to come home the first week of Dec. I can't wait to take millions of pics of her and share with you all  

Priya


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Happy to share and she's a cutie! I hope all goes well.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello everyone again,
I met Vicki this Saturday and had the opportunity to meet all her fluffies. She actually showed us 3 generations, 2 puppies from the same litter, their parents, and then was another older puppy, aunt, and also a 10 yr old grandfather :w00t:. And yes, I also met her current show dog, Ice cream, oh my, what a bundle of energy she was:wub::wub:. The whole family was full of energy including the grandfather was running around like a puppy. So all went well, the puppy I am going to adopt is due another shot, she'll probably will be ready to come home coming weekend or so :thumbsup:

We even took some pics of her pups. Here are some...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Priya,

That is sooooo very cool. B) It sounds like such a wonderful experience visiting with Vicki and her dogs. I love that you got to meet the family across generations. That is one of the wonderful things about going to the breeder's home, you can really get a sense of your dog's pedigree through the actual dogs themselves. Speaking of that, being the pedigree junkie that I am, I am curious would you be able to tell us the name of the parents of your pup?


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

The dad's name is Dijon and mom's name is Sorbet. Yeah, Vicki names all her dogs after foods, delicious pups:happy:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

priyasutty said:


> The dad's name is Dijon and mom's name is Sorbet. Yeah, Vicki names all her dogs after foods, delicious pups:happy:


 
Ooooh, I saw Dijon at the specialty this year. She was carrying him down the hall at the hotel and I was instantly in love. He is a cutie pie for sure. Yum! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love that last picture.:wub: Is that you with him, Priya. If so, you look like you're made for each other


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how awesome is this? so glad it worked out for you!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so pleased it is all working out for you. I don't think you could do better. What a great experience. Your little one looks so cute :wub:

Oh and Vicki does grooming too. It would be fantastic to see if she could give you tips etc.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you all.

Susan - Yeah that's me in the last pic. I was sooo intoxicated by their beauty as it is obvious in the shot :wub:

Maureen - Yes, Vicki's day job is grooming. She is 2 hrs from my home, but I don't mind taking my baby to a professional like her. I am really lucky :innocent:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Priya, hello and welcome to SM!

You are so beautiful and your puppy is adorable - what a wonder match you make.

I can't wait to hear more about you, and your fluff as she captures her heart above all else (because that's what fluffs do best):wub:

Best wishes,

Allie


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you Allie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This was just meant to be. The timing was perfect. The fluffs are all gorgeous. Congratulations on your need furbutt. Can't wait to see more picture of her growing up. BTW -- do you know what you will name her?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations!! 2 pretty girls!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, it looks like Maltese heaven!!! Your new puppy is so cute. :wub: I love that first pic of her you shared in post #14. She looks so round and adorable!!! And I love the pic of you holding your new bundle of love; you look so smitten. Congrats to you. :chili:

Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you all. I have named her Raya, which means stream or current of a river in Sanskrit, an ancient Indian language. And yeah, another exiting thing is she has the same birthdate as my husband, how cool is that :supacool:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love the name Raya. Congratulations!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

Aww congrats!! Your new puppy is adorable

I live in Toronto as well, and bring Paddy to her for grooming sometimes. She is so so nice, and you can tell she really loves dogs.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi SM friends,

Raya has come home :chili::chili::chili: I will post pics in a separate thread. She is sooo sweet and adjusting very well. :aktion033:

Priya


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yay!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking forward to her pics. :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! It really was serendipity with finding each other!! I love her name too- very pretty, like her.


----------



## Inusan001 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi my name is Leon, I am new to this forum. I m looking for a breeder in ontario as well, I have come across with thus breeder call jblittle maltese. Has anyone heard of them? Thx!


----------

